# 4x4 tractor?



## 4x4k20 (Dec 3, 2000)

i am looking into buying a 4x4 tractor about 50 hp i am looking at the kubota m5700 and the new holland tn 65 i need help decideing which one does anybody own one of these or another that might be able to tell me anything about these tractors or the one you own i have a 3910 2wd that i love but i need a 4x4 thanks for any comments.


----------



## stslawncare (Jun 8, 2000)

hi, if i am correct all kubotas that are being built now (not sure about past) are 4x4. My grandparents have a 4610 i believe that they use for farming (pretty sure that is the model, whatever the new one is for the year) it is very powerful and traction is great, they offer a full line of accesories which are great to, one thing i love is the auto trans and the pedal setup, put foot forward and u go forward, lean it back and u go backwards. Thanks Scottie


----------



## southside (Jan 9, 2000)

The Kubota is built a little light for my taste,and the 
current crop of New Holland tractors with the Iveco motors
aren't particularly gutsy. The earlier Ford tractors like
the 4110 and the 4610 are pretty good. Also the Massey
Ferguson 353 and 373 are excellent machines.


----------



## Hardy Enterprises (Feb 21, 2000)

The Kubota is a great tractor. I have a M8200 (80 hp) 2wd that I have been very pleased with. I pull a 15' batwing bushhogg doing right of way mowing and a 7' high back boxblade and it handle both of them with no problem. There is a big hay farmer in my area that had 1 Kubota and 3 New Holland tractors all less than two years old. Last year they sold all 3 New Hollands and replaced them with Kubotas because the New Hollands stayed broke down all the time.

Jay

[Edited by Hardy Enterprises on 04-16-2001 at 12:20 AM]


----------

